# Bandsaw Magic



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

Check out this video:


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sure hope 'ole Trod doesn't watch this!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I wonder how many times he has done that? There is another one simular on the Carter website as an advertisement to a blade they sell that you can turn on a dime with. Sounds like a neat blade for something like that.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Wonder how many fingers I would have chopped off doing that?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

pretty cool to watch

no way would I try that


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WOW..that would be neat to have.. Only question I got is how come his saw don't scream like a woman in labor like mine does ?? Scares the pizz out of me every time I hit the button...LOL


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the Carter guys do that at the woodworking show, but a little simpler version. It's pretty cool to see them crank one out in a minute or so.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey, mine starts screeming after I cut a bit but not at first. Not sure why it does it but thing something isn't right as it didn't do that when I first got it. Think it is in my bearings or something. Need to do a good tune up or something as don't think it is right to do that....?



Tortuga said:


> WOW..that would be neat to have.. Only question I got is how come his saw don't scream like a woman in labor like mine does ?? Scares the pizz out of me every time I hit the button...LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Hey, mine starts screeming after I cut a bit but not at first. Not sure why it does it but thing something isn't right as it didn't do that when I first got it. Think it is in my bearings or something. Need to do a good tune up or something as don't think it is right to do that....?


Slip....
Check your belt wheels.. They have a little 'peg' that holds the wheels to the shafts..and mine kept dropping out or breaking off.. Finally put this last one back in with a good dose of LokTite on it. Solved the problem.. The 'peg' (for want of the correct word..lol) is about 1/4" square and about 1/2' long.. Think the squealing is from the belt slipping on the wheel when it is not being turned by the motor shaft


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

sounds like a "key" like would be found on a flywheel of a gas motor.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> sounds like a "key" like would be found on a flywheel of a gas motor.


That's the word I wuz groping for...thanks spec


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks, I will check into that, however, when I loosen up on the guide bearings, it stops. I put them per procedure but they act like they tighten up and start squeeling after a bit of use. Still, I will check into the suggestions.


----------

